# Mixing red-eyed tree frog with a day gecko...



## tflanag1 (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm setting up a 35 gallon hex for a red-eyed tree frog. From what I've read, it seems the viv requirements are similar for red-eyes and day geckos. Is there any problem keeping these species together? I'm thinking since the frogs are nocturnal and the geckos are diurnal that it should be ok...


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

I've done it without any problems but i had a 29 gallon. The reason I mention that is because a hex is oriented more vertically. You will need a basking lamp for the geckos and with the footprint on a hex there wont be enough vertical space for a temperature gradient to exist. The geckos and the frogs will need to be able to get out of the hot area under the basking lamp and I dont see how you can provide that in a hex. Even with plenty of vegetation for cover, they wont have cooler areas to move to.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmmm.. jejton makes a good point. For basking however, I would experiment. I would set up the viv without any captives (as you undoubtably know, you ideally should do this anyway to let the plants get established). Then I would try some cool compact flourescents at the top, but angle the light to one side of the hex. I would bet you could get a decent temperature gradient that would work for the geckos.


----------



## tflanag1 (Aug 8, 2006)

How important is it for the geckos to have a hot basking site? If the tank is proper temp and humidity overall, wouldn't the geckos do just fine? The tank will be warm (upper 70's - low 80's).


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Like most reptiles, esp. from tropical areas, they need a warm basking area to be able to keep their metabolism up and digest food properly. They need a gradient though, because they need to be able to move to cooler areas to prevent overheating. This is the idea behind setting up a temp gradient to let the animal self regulate. If the entire enclosure is at one temperature, the animal cannot do that. My day geckos dont bask all day, just for periods of time and then the rest of the time they are in different areas of the enclosure ( which is lit by an 18 w fluorescent ). There is also plenty of plant cover, moss, and coco sheet on the back for them to hide in as well. 

Another important thing to remember about day geckos is that in the while nectar and fruit make up a significant portion of their diet so make sure to provide that in the form of fruit ( mango, papaya, etc. ) baby food in a small dish. You can mix in supplements with this and make sure to change it daily as it quickly goes bad. 

For the meat portion, feed them crickets ( no bigger then the space between their eyes ), fruit flies, roaches, an occasional waxworm and freshly molted mealworm.


----------



## tflanag1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank you for the info, everyone!


----------

